# Zapco i-450



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Since ROE isn't being updated anymore, I figured here was as good a place as any to post this:

















































































This is a solid little amp. Makes good clean power which seems to have more authority than the 50 x 4 specs would suggest. Straightforward built in x-overs & hi-level inputs make it convenient for integrating with an OEM source.

I wouldn't say it sounds particularly warm or bright. Just loud, clear, and fairly well balanced.


----------

